# Proud Father



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

3 years old and already trying to snorkel stuff!


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

start them young and have alot of family fun


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

Lol good pic LM83!


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks guys! He's been with me since he was 6 months watching me work on wheelers and stuff. he goes on several rides with me even though he is so young. It's a huge part of our father/son bonding time. I didn't influence him to snorkel his lil jeep, I was on the phone and looked over and he was trying to figure out how to fit it lol!!!


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Thats Awesome!!


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

lol thats a good one there


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Ya gotta love it!! 

Proof that kids are watching our every move...even when we don't realize it.


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

How true D how true...


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

Big D said:


> Ya gotta love it!!
> 
> Proof that kids are watching our every move...even when we don't realize it.


He also has downs syndrome. So if he's watching the snorkel part and he's "special" needs just imagine what kids pick up from us. Every little bad word we use they grasp that also. He's an amazing child and I'm blessed to be able to call him my son.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

It sounds like he's also very lucky to have you as his Dad. :hug:


----------



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

That's cool!! My little 17 month old daughter runs into the garage and grabs a hold of the atv footwell and starts making vrrooom vroom sounds. LOL 

Kids are awesome!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

haha! Nice! :bigok:


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

I love hearing how there are some good dads out there i try my best too with my 2 1/2 yearold daughter and my 9 stepson. Every time my daughter sees my bike she says dada ride like one day last week we spent an hour rideing in circles in my yard but she loved it and still didnt want to get off.Now shes telling me she wants a pink one so we will see.


----------



## brutematt750 (Aug 24, 2010)

Today the wife and a buddy got mine running again and when the wife called to tell me ,my 4 yr old niece got on the phone and says " matt your vroom vroom is fixed , now u can come camping with us ". she was right in there trying to help me last night while I worked on it .


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

Nothing like it when kids share the same passion as u!







here he is after falling asleep while riding.


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

WTH lee...I know your a proud papa for sure. Later in life y'all are gonna look back on this. Memories being made is impossible to replace.


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

Crawfishie!! said:


> WTH lee...I know your a proud papa for sure. Later in life y'all are gonna look back on this. Memories being made is impossible to replace.


Yes sir that's right!


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

Thats awesome! my nephew asked me if i could snorkel his bicycle the other day... i asked him why and he said so he wont mess it up going through mud puddles...so the huffy has a 2 inch intake zip tied to the handle bars now!


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

greenkitty7 said:


> Thats awesome! my nephew asked me if i could snorkel his bicycle the other day... i asked him why and he said so he wont mess it up going through mud puddles...so the huffy has a 2 inch intake zip tied to the handle bars now!


Lol that's awesome


----------

